# Black slime coming from faucet spout



## dolot (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a problem in my bathroom faucets. Every few days I have to clean the spouts because there is black slime growing on the edges of the screen. I took out the spouts and there's no black slime in the insides, just on the outside. Also, this only occurs in the bathroom sink faucets. The showers and kitchen faucets are OK.

Any idea what's going on?


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ibtl!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Call a plumber...


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

dolot said:


> I have a problem in my bathroom faucets. Every few days I have to clean the spouts because there is black slime growing on the edges of the screen. I took out the spouts and there's no black slime in the insides, just on the outside. Also, this only occurs in the bathroom sink faucets. The showers and kitchen faucets are OK.
> 
> Any idea what's going on?


I know EXACTLY what's going on! I need you to Paypal me $100 for the answer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not already in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Thanks.


----------

